# Hello from Costa Mesa, CA



## djkamakaze2016 (May 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a composer/engineer, multi-instrumentalist, vocalist, voice actor, sound designer, DJ and teacher, web developer, digital marketing consultant.

Nice to meet everyone

Keith


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 15, 2016)

Howdy Keith, I am sort of a neighbor. I spend almost of all my vacation time in Coronado when not in Ohio. By the way, do you have a website? I am a historian who does soundscapes for images/videos so as to make sure such material is dynamic, no pun intended 

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## djkamakaze2016 (May 15, 2016)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Howdy Keith, I am sort of a neighbor. I spend almost of all my vacation time in Coronado when not in Ohio. By the way, do you have a website? I am a historian who does soundscapes for images/videos so as to make sure such material is dynamic, no pun intended
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carlos




Nice. I am 2 hours North of the island.

Go to http://soundcloud.com/djkamakaze first.

Keith


----------



## vrocko (May 15, 2016)

Hey Keith, Welcome to the Forum. I live in Brea but will be moving to Corona Del Mar/Newport in July.


----------



## djkamakaze2016 (May 15, 2016)

vrocko said:


> Hey Keith, Welcome to the Forum. I live in Brea but will be moving to Corona Del Mar/Newport in July.


Nice to meet you

Keith


----------



## Ashermusic (May 16, 2016)

Welcome Keith.


----------



## djkamakaze2016 (May 16, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Welcome Keith.


Thanks!!

Please stay in touch.

Keith


----------



## owenave (May 18, 2016)

djkamakaze2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a composer/engineer, multi-instrumentalist, vocalist, voice actor, sound designer, DJ and teacher, web developer, digital marketing consultant.
> 
> ...


Hello Keith and welcome to the forum.
Waves from out in East Palmdale Calif.


----------



## djkamakaze2016 (May 18, 2016)

Good to meet you

KK


----------

